
Los Angeles hospital paid hackers $17,000 ransom in Bitcoins - MarlonPro
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/los-angeles-hospital-paid-hackers-030429930.html
======
bobby_9x
The IT staff at this hospital should be fired. They should have never been in
a position to be compromised.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
That's an entire jar of tylenol!

